# [Solved] Troubles with Power Management Guide

## Luc484

Hi. I'm following the Power Management Guide (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml) to setup my new laptop, but I'm stuck at the point in which I have to find the event generated on my laptop. In page 3 it's written to see the file /var/log/acpid to find out the events. The problem is that I can't find it. This is the acpid file:

```

[Fri Jul  1 17:56:59 2005] starting up

[Fri Jul  1 17:56:59 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Fri Jul  1 18:04:45 2005] exiting

[Fri Jul  1 18:06:52 2005] starting up

[Fri Jul  1 18:06:52 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Fri Jul  1 18:13:13 2005] exiting

[Fri Jul  1 18:14:43 2005] starting up

[Fri Jul  1 18:14:43 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Fri Jul  1 20:54:14 2005] exiting

[Fri Jul  1 22:49:13 2005] starting up

[Fri Jul  1 22:49:13 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Sat Jul  2 10:22:06 2005] exiting

[Sat Jul  2 10:23:39 2005] starting up

[Sat Jul  2 10:23:39 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Sat Jul  2 10:26:37 2005] exiting

[Sat Jul  2 10:28:06 2005] starting up

[Sat Jul  2 10:28:06 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Sat Jul  2 11:10:14 2005] exiting

[Sat Jul  2 11:11:43 2005] starting up

[Sat Jul  2 11:11:43 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Sat Jul  2 14:07:00 2005] exiting

[Sat Jul  2 14:08:35 2005] starting up

[Sat Jul  2 14:08:36 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Sun Jul  3 22:17:42 2005] exiting

[Sun Jul  3 22:19:22 2005] starting up

[Sun Jul  3 22:19:22 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Mon Jul  4 03:06:39 2005] exiting

[Mon Jul  4 12:28:55 2005] starting up

[Mon Jul  4 12:28:55 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Mon Jul  4 13:40:58 2005] exiting

[Mon Jul  4 13:46:47 2005] starting up

[Mon Jul  4 13:46:47 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Mon Jul  4 13:52:50 2005] exiting

[Mon Jul  4 13:55:02 2005] starting up

[Mon Jul  4 13:55:02 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Mon Jul  4 14:04:07 2005] exiting

[Mon Jul  4 14:10:10 2005] starting up

[Mon Jul  4 14:10:10 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Mon Jul  4 14:16:07 2005] exiting

[Mon Jul  4 14:18:50 2005] starting up

[Mon Jul  4 14:18:50 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Mon Jul  4 15:30:31 2005] exiting

[Tue Jul  5 14:26:27 2005] starting up

[Tue Jul  5 14:26:27 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Tue Jul  5 14:31:42 2005] exiting

[Tue Jul  5 14:54:33 2005] starting up

[Tue Jul  5 14:54:33 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Tue Jul  5 15:15:41 2005] exiting

[Tue Jul  5 15:17:05 2005] starting up

[Tue Jul  5 15:17:05 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Tue Jul  5 15:28:21 2005] exiting

[Tue Jul  5 15:29:37 2005] starting up

[Tue Jul  5 15:29:37 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Tue Jul  5 15:52:13 2005] exiting

[Tue Jul  5 15:56:46 2005] starting up

[Tue Jul  5 15:56:46 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Tue Jul  5 14:35:43 2005] exiting

[Tue Jul  5 14:37:12 2005] starting up

[Tue Jul  5 14:37:13 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Tue Jul  5 14:40:30 2005] exiting

[Tue Jul  5 14:42:13 2005] starting up

[Tue Jul  5 14:42:13 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Tue Jul  5 16:47:54 2005] exiting

[Tue Jul  5 18:59:01 2005] starting up

[Tue Jul  5 18:59:01 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Tue Jul  5 19:01:24 2005] exiting

[Tue Jul  5 19:03:45 2005] starting up

[Tue Jul  5 19:03:45 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Tue Jul  5 21:01:00 2005] exiting

[Tue Jul  5 21:06:07 2005] starting up

[Tue Jul  5 21:06:07 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Tue Jul  5 21:40:53 2005] exiting

[Wed Jul  6 11:59:46 2005] starting up

[Wed Jul  6 11:59:46 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Wed Jul  6 13:15:47 2005] exiting

[Wed Jul  6 14:31:02 2005] starting up

[Wed Jul  6 14:31:02 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Wed Jul  6 16:43:16 2005] exiting

[Wed Jul  6 19:12:59 2005] starting up

[Wed Jul  6 19:12:59 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Wed Jul  6 20:49:53 2005] exiting

[Wed Jul  6 20:52:23 2005] starting up

[Wed Jul  6 20:52:23 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Wed Jul  6 20:56:25 2005] exiting

[Thu Jul  7 13:11:41 2005] starting up

[Thu Jul  7 13:11:41 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Thu Jul  7 16:55:24 2005] exiting

[Thu Jul  7 16:57:06 2005] starting up

[Thu Jul  7 16:57:06 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Thu Jul  7 17:04:01 2005] exiting

[Thu Jul  7 17:05:03 2005] starting up

[Thu Jul  7 17:05:03 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Thu Jul  7 17:09:47 2005] exiting

[Thu Jul  7 17:11:09 2005] starting up

[Thu Jul  7 17:11:09 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Thu Jul  7 18:43:54 2005] exiting

[Fri Jul  8 01:37:46 2005] starting up

[Fri Jul  8 01:37:46 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Fri Jul  8 14:22:14 2005] starting up

[Fri Jul  8 14:22:14 2005] 1 rule loaded

[Fri Jul  8 15:23:02 2005] exiting

```

From this file, how can I know the event generated by my laptop?

Thanks for any advice.Last edited by Luc484 on Mon Sep 05, 2005 7:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dgaffuri

Which laptop do you have? The same happened to me (I've a Toshiba Tecra M2) because of the ACPI DSDT. Take a look at the DSDT stuff here

http://acpi.sourceforge.net/

This is a really good post if the problem is the DSDT

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-122145-highlight-dsdt.html

----------

## Luc484

Yes, it is possible that the problem is exactly this one. I've a toshiba too, the model is Toshiba Satellite A60-160. The problem is, how can I know for sure if this is the problem? It is possible that there is something else wrong?

Thanks for your answer.

----------

## dgaffuri

Ok, let's try to check if we have the same problem. First of all, dmesg | grep ACPI gives me

```
ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT2] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (off)

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: yes  post: no)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (65 C)
```

Note the (FF)  for the Power Button (it means Fixed Feature against General Purpose Event, IIRC). My DSDT prevented only GPEs, so that the power button was correctly reported. Try to press power button, but before doing it stop acpid (with default configuration it will shutdown immediately if the event is reported) and

```
cat /proc/acpi/events
```

to check if it's reported.

Second, look at

```
evgpeblk-0979 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-0987 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : Found 6 Wake, Enabled 1 Runtime GPEs in this block
```

in dmesg (I'm not sure but I think you have to enable ACPI_DEBUG in kernel to see it). If this reports 0 Runtime GPEs we've found the reason, but not yet the solution  :Very Happy: , and we can go on checking your DSDT.

----------

## Luc484

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> Ok, let's try to check if we have the same problem. First of all, dmesg | grep ACPI gives me
> 
> ```
> ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)
> 
> ...

 

My output is:

```

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THZN] (61 C) 

```

In both case (acpid started or not) pushing the power button does nothing immediately.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/acpi/events
> ```
> ...

 

This gives me:

```

cat: /proc/acpi/events: No such file or directory

```

Maybe it is not correct?

Thanks for all your help.

----------

## dgaffuri

Sorry for the typo, it's /proc/acpi/event, without the final s, and it will return Device busy if acpid is running. Did you find some evgpeblk message in dmesg? And BTW, which is your kernel version?

----------

## Luc484

The response of:

```

cat /proc/acpi/event

```

is always the same as before. There is no such file.

This is the complete response of dmesg:

```

pluca events # dmesg | grep ACPI

ACPI: BOOT (v001 INSYDE SYS_BOOT 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x0bfffb90

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 0x00003001 INTL 0x20030522) @ 0x0bffb822

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20030522) @ 0x0bffb647

ACPI: DSDT (v001 TOSINV   Avani2 0x00001004 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c20)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 5 7 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs *5 7 10 11)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 7)

ACPI: Power Resource [PUT2] (on)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [PFA1] (off)

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

apm: overridden by ACPI.

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THZN] (61 C)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:14.6[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI wakeup devices:

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:07.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0a.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

```

There is no evgpeblk. What does this mean?

My kernel version at the moment is 2.6.11-gentoo-r11.

Thanks you much for your help.

----------

## dgaffuri

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> The response of:
> 
> ```
> 
> cat /proc/acpi/event
> ...

 

This is very very strange. acpid will give an error if this file is not there. Stop acpid and run it in foreground on a non existent file with

```
acpid -d -e /foo
```

and you will get the error. So if you run it without -e and it gives no error the file must exist.

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> There is no evgpeblk. What does this mean?
> 
> My kernel version at the moment is 2.6.11-gentoo-r11.
> 
> Thanks you much for your help.

 

That's the log of the kernel component that enables ACPI runtime and wake events.

```
evgpeblk-0979 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-0987 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : Found 6 Wake, Enabled 1 Runtime GPEs in this block
```

Here it claims to have found 1 runtime GP event (and 6 wake event) after examining the DSDT. Before modifying my DSDT it told me 0 GPE, and no event were reported to /proc/acpi/event. This was because DSDT used same event (basically bits in a register) to signal GPE and wake events, and kernel doesn't allow this (it will not enable reporting of GPE events in bits that are used for wake events). Sorry if this may seem a little confused.

Anyway, here are my kernel config settings for ACPI

```
# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE="/usr/src/dsdt.hex"

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y
```

Note that my version is 2.6.12 (but i went out of ACPI events with 2.6.11-r11). Try to check with yours to see differences. The option relevant to events is CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER (if I've read correctly Makefile). Could be that you need to enable CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG to see evgpeblk log in dmesg.

Note that maybe yours is a completely different problem.

----------

## Luc484

Sorry if I'm late in the answer. I'm having some results and I'm telling you as soon as I can. The problem is that I find some problems recompiling the kernel with genkernel (gives me an error not related to this problem  :Smile: ).

Anyway, maybe I made an errore, in fact now I can find the file you talked about: /proc/acpi/event. I don't know why, maybe I made a mistake the first time I did it. Anyway, the file is absolutely empty. So it seems to be the same situation you encountered, doesn't it?

I think I'm quite understanding the things you're telling me, anyway do you think I should follow the instructions written in the thread you gave me in the other message? Do you think it would be a better idea to upgrade the kernel first to 2.6.12 or do you think I can go on with 2.6.11? I think my problem is not so simple to solve. I see no solution in the forum.

Thanks for the many informations you gave me.

----------

## dgaffuri

AFAIK there's no significant difference in ACPI events from 2.6.11 to 2.6.12 (but I may be worng). My instructions are pointed to discover if you've my same problem. The evgpeblk output in dmesg will show it clearly, did you check for these messages? (try to enable CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG if you don't find them)

You surely may go through the instructions in the other post, they're not directy related to ACPI events, but they show you how to check your DSDT. If you want you can try to de-recompile DSDT and post results here. I will be glad to help as far as I'm able.

I've googled around for a week (no result) before starting to read the ACPI specifications and examine kernel code to look what went wrong with my laptop. But that's my problem, I'm not really sure it's the same: what makes me doubtful is that it seems you don't even get the power button event, which is a FF and not a GPE event.

----------

## Luc484

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> AFAIK there's no significant difference in ACPI events from 2.6.11 to 2.6.12 (but I may be worng).

 

Ok, I managed to learn how to recompile the kernel without genkenrel, so now I have the 2.6.12  :Smile: .

 *Quote:*   

> My instructions are pointed to discover if you've my same problem. The evgpeblk output in dmesg will show it clearly, did you check for these messages? (try to enable CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG if you don't find them)

 

In the previous configurations CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG was not set. Now I set it but the output of dmesg still doesn't have this evgpeblk. This is the output:

```

pluca linux # dmesg | grep ACPI

 BIOS-e820: 000000000bff0000 - 000000000bffffc0 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000bffffc0 - 000000000c000000 (ACPI NVS)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 OID_00                                ) @ 0x000e6010

ACPI: RSDT (v001 INSYDE RSDT_000 0x00000001 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x0bffb60f

ACPI: FADT (v001 INSYDE FACP_000 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x0bfffa90

ACPI: MADT (v001 INSYDE APIC_000 0x30303030 0000 0x30303030) @ 0x0bfffb20

ACPI: BOOT (v001 INSYDE SYS_BOOT 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x0bfffb90

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 0x00003001 INTL 0x20030522) @ 0x0bffb822

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20030522) @ 0x0bffb647

ACPI: DSDT (v001 TOSINV   Avani2 0x00001004 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 21 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

 tbxface-0118 [02] acpi_load_tables      : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c0485b00

evxfevnt-0094 [03] acpi_enable           : Transition to ACPI mode successful

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050309

Executing all Device _STA and_INI methods:.....................................[ACPI Debug] String: [0x07] "ECP_STA"

.[ACPI Debug] String: [0x07] "LPT_STA"

.[ACPI Debug] String: [0x07] "FIR_STA"

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 5 7 10 *11)

[ACPI Debug] Buffer: [0x06]ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 *10 11)

[ACPI Debug] Buffer: [0x06]ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 *10 11)

[ACPI Debug] Buffer: [0x06]ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs *5 7 10 11)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 7)

[ACPI Debug] String: [0x07] "ECP_STA"

[ACPI Debug] String: [0x07] "ECP_STA"

[ACPI Debug] String: [0x07] "LPT_STA"

[ACPI Debug] String: [0x07] "FIR_STA"

[ACPI Debug] String: [0x07] "FIR_STA"

ACPI: Power Resource [PUT2] (on)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [PFA1] (off)

pnp: PnP ACPI init

[ACPI Debug] String: [0x07] "ECP_STA"

[ACPI Debug] String: [0x07] "ECP_CRS"

[ACPI Debug] Integer: 0x00000003

[ACPI Debug] Integer: 0x00000008

[ACPI Debug] Buffer: [0x18][ACPI Debug] String: [0x07] "ECP_PRS"

[ACPI Debug] String: [0x07] "LPT_STA"

[ACPI Debug] String: [0x07] "FIR_STA"

[ACPI Debug] String: [0x07] "FIR_CRS"

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THZN] (57 C)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.6[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:07.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0a.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

```

My kernel config now is quite sinilar to yours:

```

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

```

Modules:

```

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE="/usr/src/dsdt.hex" 

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

```

are missing in my config file. Maybe this is something I should correct?

Thanks for your time again.

----------

## dgaffuri

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> pluca linux # dmesg | grep ACPI
> ```
> ...

 

Those messages don't contain ACPI, you've to dmesg | grep evgpe

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT=y
> ...

 

The first two are used to include my modified DSDT. The SPEEDSTEP one is related to frequency scaling. I don't think even the last one may make a difference. Here's the description

```
#

# Plug and Play ACPI configuration

#

config PNPACPI

        bool "Plug and Play ACPI support (EXPERIMENTAL)"

        depends on PNP && ACPI_BUS && EXPERIMENTAL

        default y

        ---help---

          Linux uses the PNPACPI to autodetect built-in

          mainboard resources (e.g. parallel port resources).

          Some features (e.g. real hotplug) are not currently

          implemented.

          If you would like the kernel to detect and allocate resources to

          your mainboard devices (on some systems they are disabled by the

          BIOS) say Y here.  Also the PNPACPI can help prevent resource

          conflicts between mainboard devices and other bus devices.

```

----------

## Luc484

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

>  *Luc484 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> pluca linux # dmesg | grep ACPI
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, then I understand what you wanted. This is the output which is, I think, similar to yours:

```

evgpeblk-0979 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-0987 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : Found 5 Wake, Enabled 1 Runtime GPEs in this block

```

Thanks again.

----------

## dgaffuri

Definitely it's not the same  :Sad:  . Do you see any ACPI interrupts?

```
# cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:   88125946          XT-PIC  timer

  1:      46423          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  7:          8          XT-PIC  parport0

  8:          2          XT-PIC  rtc

  9:       1772          XT-PIC  acpi

 10:    3874180          XT-PIC  nvidia

 11:     885169          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2, uhci_hcd:usb3, ehci_hcd:usb4, Intel 82801DB-ICH4, ipw2200, ohci1394, yenta, yenta

 12:    1397287          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:     710330          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:     792474          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0

LOC:   70562415

```

----------

## Luc484

Yes, there is one interrupt for acpi, but what's the meaning of the other parameter? Here's the output:

```

           CPU0

  0:     713608          XT-PIC  timer

  1:        164          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  5:      18243          XT-PIC  ohci_hcd, ohci_hcd, ehci_hcd, ohci1394

  7:          4          XT-PIC  parport0

  8:          2          XT-PIC  rtc

  9:          1          XT-PIC  acpi

 10:        820          XT-PIC  eth0

 11:      50933          XT-PIC  radeon@pci:0000:01:05.0

 12:        110          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:      20407          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:         12          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0

LOC:     713600

ERR:          3

```

----------

## dgaffuri

Well, I really dont'k now at this point. Maybe I would try to disassemble and recompile DSDT to check for errors. Feel free to post here if you need advice.

----------

## Luc484

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> Well, I really dont'k now at this point. Maybe I would try to disassemble and recompile DSDT to check for errors. Feel free to post here if you need advice.

 

What do you mean by disassemble? Maybe at this point it would be better for me to leave.

Thanks anyway.

----------

## dgaffuri

I mean following this guide. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-122145-highlight-dsdt.html

Note that iasl is available as a Gentoo package, even if masked.

Good luck if you decide.

----------

## Luc484

I thank you very much. You are too patient  :Smile: .

I think I'll try with the HOWTO. Let's see what happens  :Smile: .

----------

## Luc484

ehm, I have a question. I tried to disassemble and recompile the dsdt as written in the guide. The guy who wrote the guide reported a situation of 1error, but I have 82 errors  :Sad: . I don't know if I made something wrong. Do you think it make sense to try fixing this situation, or maybe there too many errors?

Thanks again.

----------

## dgaffuri

If your errors are of the type

```
Object does not exist ^  (\_PR.CPU0)
```

You need to add an external declaration

```
External (\_PR.CPU0)
```

to the source after disassembling. You may also take a look at my previous post

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-346458-highlight-tecra+m2.html

If they are real errors I think it will not be so simple.

----------

## Luc484

Well from what I can see, some errors are these:

```

Object does not exist (\_SB.RDEC)

Object does not exist (\_SBWREC)

Object does not exist (\_SB.GSMI)

Object does not exist (\_SB.PCI0.USB0)

Object does not exist (\_SB.PCI0.USB1)

Object does not exist (\_SB.PCI0.USB2)

Object does not exist (\_SB.PCI0.RSMF)

Object does not exist (\_SB.PCI0.USB0)

Syntax error, unexpected PARSEOP_METHOD, expectiong '{'

Object does not exist (PPRS)

Object does not exist (LPRS)

Object does not exist (SLDN)

Object does not exist (UNLK)

Object does not exist (PSRS)

Object does not exist (LKUP)

Syntax error, unexpected PARSEOP_METHOD, expecting $end

```

Do you think it is possible to solve these errors?

You're great! Thanks for the help.

----------

## Luc484

My situation is exactly identical to the one described here: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/topic-45197.html. Same outputs. I looked at this page and it seems that your solution is correct. I can't understand where exactly in the disassembly dsdt.dsl I should put this "External ()". Should I put it inside the DefinitionBlock? If I put it there nothing happens, same errors number.

Thanks.

----------

## dgaffuri

I've inserted it at the very begin

```
/*

 * Intel ACPI Component Architecture

 * AML Disassembler version 20050513

 *

 * Disassembly of dsdt.dat, Mon Jun 27 00:59:03 2005

 */

DefinitionBlock ("DSDT.aml", "DSDT", 1, "TOSHIB", "A000B   ", 537072151)

{

    External (\_PR.CPU0)

    ....
```

You may also take a look at

http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/view.php?id=350

It's similar to yours, and you may check for possible fixes.

----------

## Luc484

I did the same, now I receive 72 errors, many of which are of this type:

```

Not a control method, cannot invoke (* is a Untyped)

```

I had no luck with google. I'll retry but maybe for the moment there is not solution.

Thanks again for your time. If anybody had any information I would be greatful.

----------

## Luc484

Well, I made some new experiments with the kernel and its settings. I recompiled everything, from the beginning, and now I see  something new in the file /var/log/acpid, this is the new content:

```

[...]

[Mon Jul 11 22:02:53 2005] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Mon Jul 11 22:02:53 2005] action exited with status 126

[Mon Jul 11 22:02:53 2005] completed event "battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

[Mon Jul 11 22:02:58 2005] received event "button/lid LID 00000080 00000002"

[Mon Jul 11 22:02:58 2005] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh button/lid LID 00000080 00000002"

[Mon Jul 11 22:02:58 2005] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Mon Jul 11 22:02:58 2005] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Mon Jul 11 22:02:58 2005] action exited with status 0

[Mon Jul 11 22:02:58 2005] completed event "button/lid LID 00000080 00000002"

[Mon Jul 11 22:27:43 2005] received event "ac_adapter AC 00000080 00000000"

[Mon Jul 11 22:27:43 2005] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh ac_adapter AC 00000080 00000000"

[Mon Jul 11 22:27:43 2005] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Mon Jul 11 22:27:43 2005] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Mon Jul 11 22:27:43 2005] action exited with status 0

[Mon Jul 11 22:27:43 2005] executing action "/etc/acpi/actions/pmg_switch_runlevel.sh ac_adapter AC 00000080 00000000"

[Mon Jul 11 22:27:43 2005] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Mon Jul 11 22:27:44 2005] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Mon Jul 11 22:27:44 2005] action exited with status 0

[Mon Jul 11 22:27:44 2005] completed event "ac_adapter AC 00000080 00000000"

[Mon Jul 11 22:27:44 2005] received event "battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

[Mon Jul 11 22:27:44 2005] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

[Mon Jul 11 22:27:44 2005] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Mon Jul 11 22:27:44 2005] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Mon Jul 11 22:27:44 2005] action exited with status 0

[Mon Jul 11 22:27:44 2005] executing action "/etc/acpi/actions/pmg_switch_runlevel.sh battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

[Mon Jul 11 22:27:44 2005] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Mon Jul 11 22:27:44 2005] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Mon Jul 11 22:27:44 2005] action exited with status 0

[Mon Jul 11 22:27:44 2005] completed event "battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

[Mon Jul 11 22:28:02 2005] received event "ac_adapter AC 00000080 00000001"

[Mon Jul 11 22:28:02 2005] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh ac_adapter AC 00000080 00000001"

[Mon Jul 11 22:28:02 2005] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Mon Jul 11 22:28:02 2005] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Mon Jul 11 22:28:02 2005] action exited with status 0

[Mon Jul 11 22:28:02 2005] executing action "/etc/acpi/actions/pmg_switch_runlevel.sh ac_adapter AC 00000080 00000001"

[Mon Jul 11 22:28:02 2005] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Mon Jul 11 22:28:03 2005] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Mon Jul 11 22:28:03 2005] action exited with status 0

[Mon Jul 11 22:28:03 2005] completed event "ac_adapter AC 00000080 00000001"

[Mon Jul 11 22:28:03 2005] received event "battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

[Mon Jul 11 22:28:03 2005] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

[Mon Jul 11 22:28:03 2005] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Mon Jul 11 22:28:03 2005] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Mon Jul 11 22:28:03 2005] action exited with status 0

[Mon Jul 11 22:28:03 2005] executing action "/etc/acpi/actions/pmg_switch_runlevel.sh battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

[Mon Jul 11 22:28:03 2005] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Mon Jul 11 22:28:03 2005] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Mon Jul 11 22:28:03 2005] action exited with status 0

[Mon Jul 11 22:28:03 2005] completed event "battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

```

It seems that now it is receiving the signals or not?

Thanks for any information again.

----------

## dgaffuri

Wow  :Very Happy: , it's working. But now you've to explain what you've changed.

----------

## Luc484

Wow, as soon as I understand it I'll tell you  :Smile: ! All kidding aside I'm working on this and I'll tell you what happened (whether it actually works and why).

Thanks for anything.

----------

